# is it possible to bruise your esophagus?



## Janis (May 15, 2006)

A couple of days ago, at a cocktail party, somebody thought it would be wildly amusing to switch my drink of water for pure vodka. When I took a swallow, I knew immediately something was very very wrong.

I think I "spewed" it out pretty violently and then proceeded to read him the riot act. 

Anyway... starting the next morning - my throat feels like there's a lump in it.Not painful, just mildly irritating. It also feels a little sensitive when I cough. 

Is this just a coincidence or can you hurt something by spitting something out pretty violently?


----------



## 3kids4me (May 15, 2006)

I don't know the answer to your question (although I would think that it would be temporary if it's swollen) but I would seriously question anyone who would be stupid enough to pull a stunt like that.  What if you were an alchoholic, or allergic to vodka?  That person scares me.

Sharon


----------



## hibbeln (May 15, 2006)

What a creep.  I hope you "spewed" on him!    

Yes, you can "bruise" any part of your body that's innervated with blood vessels.  Or you might have "pulled a muscle".   I would expect it to be "all better" in 7-10 days if either is the case.  See your doctor is not better after that time period!


----------



## Janis (May 15, 2006)

Yeah - a pretty ridiculous stunt to pull. Especially since I barely knew him, and he was a guest of a friend at MY HOUSE!  Luckily, I"m not allergic or anything. I was just shocked by the taste of pure vodka instead of water.


----------

